# The MEDUSA Drop Away Arrow Rest has just been unleashed!



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

Does it stay in the "up" position while letting down from full draw? I think that's a highly desirable trait for a hunting rest.


----------



## SierraMtns (Aug 20, 2010)

Looks like a nice rest. $104 seems like a good price too.


----------



## SierraMtns (Aug 20, 2010)

Has anyone tired this rest yet?


----------



## David Eldridge (Jul 14, 2011)

I field tested this rest for Bowfinger. This is a very good rest and is well worth the money. It falls away very fast with no bounce back at all and is very smooth. Tony it will not stay up when letting down from full draw. I highly reccomend the Medusa if you are looking for a new rest.


----------



## Bowfinger2.0 (Aug 15, 2011)

Here is a review from Ike's Outdoors that provides detailed information about our rest.


----------



## mt hunter22 (Dec 16, 2007)

looks good and simple.


----------



## wolbear (Oct 28, 2005)

I'll stick with my QAD HDX. Nice rest though!


----------



## bryman021 (Jun 13, 2012)

kinda looks like the ripcord code red with a little different styling. Nice, cause I love my Ripcord, and I like that its all black!


----------



## JoeS. (Apr 13, 2008)

Are these in stock and available to ship?


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

Clean design,I like it


----------



## Bowfinger2.0 (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey JoeS. 
We have right and left hand models available in stock, ready to ship. You can purchase one on our site BowfingerArchery.com or feel free to give us a call and purchase one over the phone, 615.952.5858. Business hours are M-F 8am-5:30pm cst.


----------



## Chris Ward (Aug 30, 2012)

I've been shooting this rest for a couple of months and absolutely love it! Here's my take: www.northeastarchers.com/the-medusa/


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

How's this different then what's out there already?


----------



## hawgdawg (Sep 8, 2002)

About the same features of the Apache rest as far as I can tell.


----------



## bowtechman88 (Feb 26, 2010)

hawgdawg said:


> About the same features of the Apache rest as far as I can tell.


Really? Dont see a cage around the medusa and the apache doesnt lock in the up position. More like a ripcord code red without the containment arm


----------



## Bowfinger2.0 (Aug 15, 2011)

Here are just a few features that The MEDUSA has:

-The Medusa has more adjustment options than others (four mounting positions, vertical & horizontal adjustments)

-The Medusa has no plastic internal parts or small springs that will provide a short lifespan, rather The Medusa uses durable CNC machined components and encompasses a heavy duty over sized trigger mechanism to provide years of reliability

-The Medusa is the only drop away rest that has a hooked launcher arm for full containment (no need for containment arm) The launcher arm holds your arrow on at all times, even when holding bow over 90° -See Video Below-

-One of the main features of The Medusa is that it is a simple, do it your self set up. (no time consuming set up and tune)

Customers using The Medusa have been stating they are getting better accuracy and tighter groups. 

For more information feel free to visit the links below.

http://www.bowfingerarchery.com/#!products/vstc2=the-medusa

http://www.bowfingerarchery.com/#!why-choose-bowfinger/vstc1=medusa

Medusa Videos:
http://www.youtube.com/user/BowfingerArchery?feature=mhee

Video showing hooked launcher arm:


----------



## JoeS. (Apr 13, 2008)

I will be trying one out soon. Going to swap it out with my code red on my D340 once I get my Answer back


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

...video I shot this morning...

switch to 1080p for higher res...


----------



## CHobbs (Oct 15, 2010)

Looks like a good piece of equipment!


----------



## PB26 (Dec 31, 2006)

Excellent rest here folks. Just received mine and I'm extremely pleased with it. Very well made, set up is a no-brainer, and it's as accurate as any rest out there. Another nice feature of this rest, which some of the top brands can't boast, is that you can set your arrow to run through the berger hole without having the launcher contact the shelf. With the launcher all the way down I still have tons of shelf clearance. Very well thought out product here.


----------



## Bowfinger2.0 (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey Guys,

We just released a new version of the Medusa Drop Away - The Medusa MAX. Looks similar but with many new features.

Be sure to check out the new thread below:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2032383&p=1067458162#post1067458162


----------



## redcarpet (Mar 31, 2013)

Just found this rest today and am thinking about getting one. Like a few things over the QAD.


----------



## andywhite (Nov 15, 2015)

Looks like a nice rest.


----------

